# Fee Structure Open Merit vs SAT 2 For Local Pakistanis?



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

Difference b/w the fee structure of students who apply on open merit and on SAT 2 basis in SHIFA college of medicine? Mind it im not asking for foreign students.


----------



## toxicdevil (Nov 27, 2011)

Local cant apply on SAT basis. 
SAT 2 basis is only for foreigners.


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Well...actually in NUST there are 5 seats for Pakistanis who apply on the basis of SAT2 for which you'll need extremely high SAT2 marks. But if you have enough marks, then the fee structure is the same.

BTW I don't know if there are seats like this for other public medical colleges, this only applies to NUST.


----------

